
SXSW 2011 Influencers Guide (party by party breakdown) - epi0Bauqu
http://socmetrics.com/sxsw
======
thesis
Cool site, I'll check it out when it doesn't take forever to load though.

Is everything a "startup" nowadays?

------
adamjernst
A 1.1mb background image? 200KB of javascript?

Whew.

------
bitstormer
Nifty graphs... Too bad I'm not going.

